# [Adobe After Effects] Video ruckelt !



## holzoepfael (31. März 2004)

Hi All!

Ich habe mit After Effects einen Spiegelungseffekt in mein kleines Video (1,23 MB mpeg, 640 x 480) eingebracht. Nun ging ich auf "Komposition -> Film erstellen. dann kommt die Renderliste, in der einige Informationen zum Video und zum Rendern stehen, die ich als Laie schonmal nicht wirklich verstehe. Also nehme ich vorerst mal gar nichts vor, obwohl ich es komisch fand, dass bei der Auflösung 320 x 240 stand, anstatt 640 x 480; Movie rendern, Datei als ".avi" gespeichert, tada, mein Film ist fertig. -> windows media player öffnen und anschauen, doch was muss ich sehen?! das gleiche Problem wie bei Adobe Premiere, das Bild ruckelt vollkommen, was kaum an meinem Rechner liegt : 2GHz, 512 DDR Ram...
Ich bin völlig verzweifelt, denn so kann ich absolut gar nix mehr machen....waere es nur ein kleines Problem mit einem Filter, aber so kann ich nix ausprobieren...:/

Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus für eure Hilfe...


mfg holzoepfael


----------



## holzoepfael (31. März 2004)

So es gibt neues zu berichten. Ich habe mich etwas schlau gemacht in sachen Renderfilter. Ich habe dort jetzt den Kompressionscodec Divx genommen. Nun ruckelt das Bild schon nicht mehr ganz so heftig, aber es ist noch immer inakzetabel. Dann habe ich das ganze mit Virtual Dub komprimiert, aber auch hier, kein erfolg. Das Video stockt nach wie vor ziemlich oft. Ich hatte das genau gleiche Problem auch bei Adobe Premiere ( und von dort weiss ich, dass es bei der Vorschau nicht geruckelt hat).
Kann mir vielleicht BITTE jemand helfen, ich habe nämlich auch gehört das hier "so einige Cracks" anzutreffen sind....

mfg holzoepfael


----------



## goela (1. April 2004)

Würde mal die Geschwindigkeit Deiner Festplatte prüfen! Was ich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz glauben kann, dass diese zu langsam wäre! Heutige Festplatten sind schnell genug! Ausser für unkomprimiertes Material!


----------



## Tim C. (1. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von goela _
> *Würde mal die Geschwindigkeit Deiner Festplatte prüfen! Was ich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz glauben kann, dass diese zu langsam wäre! Heutige Festplatten sind schnell genug! Ausser für unkomprimiertes Material! *


Huffyuv ist unkomprimiert und läuft von meiner Festplatte soweit ich mich erinnern kann flüssig.


----------



## holzoepfael (1. April 2004)

Ich glaube kaum, das es an meiner Hardware liegt, der PC ist nicht topneu aber 2ghz, 512ddr ram, geforce 4 4600 und Festplatte mit 7200 Umdrehungen (Zugriff mit Millisekunden weiss ich nicht mehr genau, aber darauf habe ich beim Kauf auch geachtet...^^) sprechen für einen besseren PC. daneben muss ich sagen, das ich das  zeugs auch mit DIVX (virtual Dub) komprimiert habe und es läuft noch immer sehr stockend ab !
PLZ help me !

mfg holzoepfael


----------



## gernegut (1. April 2004)

Hallo,

warte einen Tag, dann bin ich bei Dir....

Gruß


----------



## holzoepfael (2. April 2004)

Aprilscherz?! Oder wie meinst du das, "ich bin bei dir" ?!
Wäre auf jeden Fall super, wenn du mir helfen könntest; ob hier im Forum oder im IRC Channel #tutorials.de (Ich gehe jeden tag dorthinein....)

mfg holzoepfael


----------



## pdatrain (4. April 2004)

Wie stark ruckelt das denn?

Überspringt der Bilder (wie viele) zeigt der welche doppelt, überspringt dergleich ein paar Sekunden, läuft der Ton weiter?


----------



## holzoepfael (4. April 2004)

hmm...schwirig zu sagen; ich versuchs hier mal:
Er überspringt ca. jedes zweite Bild, der Bildaufbau ist zu langsam, der Ton ist relativ unabhängig vom Bild und ruckelt in 10 Sekunden vielleicht einmal kurz....:/
das Video kommt rüber, als wäre der PC völlig überlastet und die Bilder verschwimmen teil etwas ineinander....


----------



## pdatrain (4. April 2004)

Besorg Dir VirtualDUB und öffne die Datei. Dann gehe immer einen Frame  im Film weiter. Damit kannst Du dann genau sehen,  ob es an der Datei liegt oder am Abspielen


----------



## gilgamesch (6. April 2004)

Wahrscheinlich stimmt Dein fps beim Capturing nicht mit der der Anzahl der Frames per second beim Rauslassen  Deines Filmchens überein. Dann muss es ruckeln. Hatte ich auch das Prob. 
Bsp. Dein Film hat im Original 30fps. Du bearbeitest ihn und lässt ihn aber mit 25fps raus. Danach fehlen pro Sekunde fünf Bilder die sich über ein unschönes Ruckeln bemerkbar machen. Mit Virtual Dub kann man, glaube ich zumindest, die Anzahl der Bilder neu über die Sekunde verteilen, womit auch das Ruckeln behoben wäre!

lg,gil


----------

